

Ask HN: How can hackers help Nepal earthquake? - alongwittheflow

- Electricity and Communication Problem: From the reports, it seems like some mobile networks and internet services are working, but the lack of electricity makes hard for people to stay in contact. Once their battery on their phone is dead, they are out of contact from the rest of the world. Is there any way we can help?<p>- Travelers: Foreigners in Nepal are trying to return to their home country after the tragedy. However, many of them are stuck in Nepal because there are only limited number of charter flights operating in Kathmandu at this moment. Maybe it could be a good idea to create an website where people can share information about flights and ways to get out from there.<p>- and more
======
MichaelCrawford
Send them solar phone chargers?

In the short term at least, the ones who know best are the relief agencies
like Mercy Corps, Doctors Without Frontiers and the Red Cross. Donate money to
them, they'll buy what they need.

------
nitinics
Hi, We would want to establish a solar cell-phone charging system in Kathmandu
and affected areas. If anyone got any ideas of how to proceed (who would
donate these, who would transport these), please contact us at wg@nypny.com [
Nepalese Young Professionals in New York (NYPNY) ]

------
crjHome
What about using SMS or a voice call API - this would save battery!

